# Greetings from Kuwait!



## Abdulrahman (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi,

My name is Abdulrahman and I'm from Kuwait. I've been very addicted to film scores from a very young age, especially the work of Alan Menken. You could say, he's my idol and the person who influenced me the most to pursue this hobby that will soon become my career, hopefully. I may never played an instrument in my life, but thanks to the knowledge I've obtained throughout the years, I was able to work with live orchestras and record my own compositions 

Feel free to check my website. Still new and fresh.


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 23, 2019)

Abdulrahman said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Abdulrahman and I'm from Kuwait. I've been very addicted to film scores from a very young age, especially the work of Alan Menken. You could say, he's my idol and the person who influenced me the most to pursue this hobby that will soon become my career, hopefully. I may never played an instrument in my life, but thanks to the knowledge I've obtained throughout the years, I was able to work with live orchestras and record my own compositions
> 
> Feel free to check my website. Still new and fresh.


welcome


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 23, 2019)

Welcome Abdulrahman !


----------



## Wolf68 (Mar 4, 2019)

Welcome & greetings to Kuwait!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi abdul rahman

Unless I am mistaken you have ‘la premiére’ or i.o.w. the first kuwatian member here.

I don’t see a link to your website that you refer to in your post, can you add this if you will? I am interested to have a listen.


----------



## Abdulrahman (Mar 5, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Unless I am mistaken you have ‘la premiére’ or i.o.w. the first kuwatian member here.


Oh, really?! Wow! But I don't know what does that mean XD
If you clicked my profile, you will see it. But I don't upload often there, but here https://www.starsmagickw.com/ (it) is save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi !
Thanks to the Web, Kuwait is really close. So, my friend, feel at home here.
No need for oil to play VST's. Just a common language: music.
So, let's communicate !


----------



## Abdulrahman (Mar 5, 2019)

Paul Grymaud said:


> Hi !
> Thanks to the Web, Kuwait is really close. So, my friend, feel at home here.
> No need for oil to play VST's. Just a common language: music.
> So, let's communicate !


I really appreciate that and you're too kind, but I believe there's no need to mention the oil thing. ^^


----------

